# Improving egg health



## LillianB (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm afraid this is going to show my lack of knowledge about biology, but I want to ask just the same -- are there things I can do to improve my egg health? I'm 39 and during my late 20s/early 30s I smoked and drank A LOT. I'm worried that maybe I did permanent damage to my egg reserve. I have a healthy and beautiful 4 mo daughter and would very much like to give her a sibling sometime in the future. Any thoughts?


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

I don't think there is anything you can do to improve your eggs, since they were formed before you were born. The good news is that you likely didn't mess them up much, either.









The best thing you can do to improve your fertility is to improve your overall health: fitness, weight, vitamin and nutrient reserves, immunity, etc.


----------



## rcr (Jul 29, 2008)

I have poor quality eggs too (I am 37), and have been TTC for 3 years. We have done IVF and it failed because of poor egg quality. I do believe that there are some supplements that can help, although I don't have a complete list with me (you may want to do a little research on dr. google).


----------



## MandeeTheGreat (May 1, 2009)

Royal Jelly is supposed to help: http://natural-fertility-info.com/increase-egg-health


----------



## babycakes1 (Apr 20, 2007)

conenzyme q-10 is also supposedly helpful


----------



## rcr (Jul 29, 2008)

DHEA and mellatonin (sp?) are supposed to help too.


----------

